# Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2013)

*Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung*

					Bei Swiftech handelt es sich um einen Hersteller diverser Wasserkühulngskomponenten. Auch All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen zählen zum Swiftech-Sortiment. Mit dem H220-All-in-One-CPU-Kühler wird das Portfolio um ein neues Modell erweitert. Zwar sind derzeit noch nicht allzu viele Informationen bekannt, diese dürften aber im Laufe der Woche folgen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung*


----------



## Netboy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung*

Sieht mir nach einer abgewandelten Form des Apogee Drive II mit Kühler und Schläuchen aus.

Apogee Drive II - Rouchon Industries Inc., dba Swiftech - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit


----------



## Vhailor (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung*



Netboy schrieb:


> Apogee Drive II - Rouchon Industries Inc., dba Swiftech - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit


 
Heilige Kanone, wer zum Henker hat denn diese grauenhafte Seite verbochen  ?

Aber sonst immer her mit den Aio-Lösungen. Wunderbar flexibel für SFF-Gehäuse


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung*



Netboy schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einer abgewandelten Form des Apogee Drive II mit Kühler und Schläuchen aus.
> 
> Apogee Drive II - Rouchon Industries Inc., dba Swiftech - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit


 
Oder, noch knapper gesagt: Eine vereinfachte Fassung des H2O X20
Swiftech präsentiert kompaktes, erweiterbares Wasserkühlungs-Kit


----------



## ddssbayy (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Swiftech präsentiert auf CES mit H220 neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlung*

von Cooler Master ist mit allen gängigen Sockel kompatibel und wird ab Mitte Dezember 2012 zum Preis von circa 47 Euro erhältlich sein.


----------

